# Redirect to " gateway.zscaler.net " :( Any solution ?



## tito44ever

Hey guys ... i'm so pissed off because this problem 
Today i tried to change my Ip address with " Proxy switcher prog. " & couldn't use it ... so did uninstall it .

Went to open my Internet explorer Or Google Chrome ... the both redirected me to this annoying website !!!!! :s

" https://gateway.zscaler.net/auD?origurl=http://silkroadonline.net/&wexps=1  "

WTTF is this guys ?? How to get rid of it ??
Only can use Firefox right now , but i wanna to use this browsers again 

* Any help , will be very appreciated 

I did remove this prog. ++ scanned my pc by " Avast - Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware + Spy bot " and fixed all problems ... but still getting this website !!

I hope you can help me guys 
Thanks.


----------



## ErrantRealityA

Does it happen just when you open your browser or when you try to go to websites as well? If it opens just when you open your browser, it may have hijacked your home page, otherwise, try checking your browser settings to ensure they say "connect directly to internet" instead of using a proxy. As I recall, IE and Chrome both use the same proxy settings by default, so if it set a proxy in windows it isn't unusual that both of them would be acting up.


----------



## tito44ever

I got this page when opened any of this 2 prog. !!!
I'm gonna 2 re-install my windows .. hope it'll disappear this time 

Thanks bro.


----------



## ErrantRealityA

I think reinstalling windows may be overkill for your problem. Try downloading portable firefox and see if that has the problem as well. If not, then it's just a proxy setting that can be fixed in a couple minutes.


----------



## tito44ever

hehe lol ^^

I found it ... opened : Internet options > connections > Lan settings > Proxy server & Unchecked this box 

Ohhhh pfff finally can browse normally  Thanks bro .
i was just 1 min to re-install my windows ^^ Thanks God 

Cya.


----------



## ErrantRealityA

Happy you were able to get it fixed.


----------

